# Finally my Passat CC R-line is in my possession!



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*My Passat CC R-line 2011*

Yesterday i finally picked up my beautiful new Passat CC R-line!
It is so much to learn about this car, so properly i need several weeks to know it.
Anyway it is a R-line, 2.0 TDI 170 hp, 4motion. Running on 19" Sagitta wheels with 245/35 tires.

Was thinking abot lowering the car with H&R set, but afters getting it i`m not sure longer. As the car is now, it`s really nice to drive. So I`m very happy!

Ps! I`m not a good photograph, but hopefully the pictures do the car some right.


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

WOW, look at how much stuff is on that car! U.S. R-lines are rental car fleet compared to that thing.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, we are all jealous 

And the BLUE CLOCK - I am dying!


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

:thumbup::heart::thumbup:

*sigh*


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

OnlineAlias said:


> WOW, look at how much stuff is on that car! U.S. R-lines are rental car fleet compared to that thing.


Droools, I want that steering wheel!

Nice choice on wheels  I have the same wheels and have lowered on H&R springs. All I can say is PLEASE DO IT. I've never once come close to scraping or hitting anything and the springs made a very noticeable difference in handling with relatively little loss of comfort.

Click my sig for a pic of ride height.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

wow! that thing has more buttons than the space shuttle lol....and do all the new ones have the lit vent dials now?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

That's it, I quit. :banghead:


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes crazywayne, it looks like a spaceship in dark, but looking on it in daytime you would not believe it is like this during night. 
Anyway i think it is very easy and good oversight of the different knobs to use.
yes, the vent lit should be on all the new cars.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

jspirate said:


> Droools, I want that steering wheel!
> 
> Nice choice on wheels  I have the same wheels and have lowered on H&R springs. All I can say is PLEASE DO IT. I've never once come close to scraping or hitting anything and the springs made a very noticeable difference in handling with relatively little loss of comfort.
> 
> Click my sig for a pic of ride height.


The R-line steering wheel is very cool. Also the Sagitta is amazing! Think they look really good together with this color of the car.
About the lowering i was sure before i got the car, but thinking about all the "bumps" and bad roads here in Norway, i`m not sure anymore.
As it is now, it`s very good to drive. Don`t think it looks to bad with this hight?


----------



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

The only button you're missing is for the TPMS reset.  Other than that, it looks like you picked up just about every option.

Can you take a picture of the badging on the rear? I want to see what 4Motion badge they used and whether it's the old style or new style.


----------



## saywhat1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice!! VW bends the US customers over!! We can't get a R-line like that!!!


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow I am in :heart:


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

wdimagineer said:


> The only button you're missing is for the TPMS reset.  Other than that, it looks like you picked up just about every option.


Au contraire, the 12's have a full TPMS system with no reset button. His has that too....


----------



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

OnlineAlias said:


> Au contraire, the 12's have a full TPMS system with no reset button. His has that too....


Incorrect. This is a European model we are talking about, where the "Premium" TPMS (with button) is not standard. See below for the button.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Jelly.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

saywhat1 said:


> Nice!! VW bends the US customers over!! We can't get a R-line like that!!!


Sure you can... With what the ROW spends on em, might as well retrofit it!


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

JHolmes said:


> Sure you can... With what the ROW spends on em, might as well retrofit it!


Haha... that's what I was thinking...

My R-Line is naked compared to this, and the only option I don't have is the RNS-510 (yet). I looked at those pics and made a list of mods to oem+++++ my car from here till I trade it in!

To the OP: Any chance you're willing to swap the headlight housing for a set of mint authentic US/Can style headlights? Think about it, you'll be the ONLY ONE there that has super sexy yellow reflectors... 

I wonder how easy it would be to get the rear-view camera and associated buttons to work. Kufatec has the sensor system at nearly the same price, may as well go big and get the camera


----------



## Dageorge (Nov 23, 2006)

It's beautiful!


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

wdimagineer said:


> The only button you're missing is for the TPMS reset.  Other than that, it looks like you picked up just about every option.
> 
> Can you take a picture of the badging on the rear? I want to see what 4Motion badge they used and whether it's the old style or new style.


It`s no badge of the 4motion back, the only one is inside togheter with the gear shift.
The badges is Passat CC on left side and Blumotion on the right. 

Other than that, i will thank all for the good replyes on my CC. Agree this is a very beautiful car, like all other CC on the road.:thumbup:


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

wdimagineer said:


> Incorrect. This is a European model we are talking about, where the "Premium" TPMS (with button) is not standard. See below for the button.


What does it do differently? Air them up too?


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Jul 22, 2010)

"R" Line kit looks great,not an option in the UK yet.I notice that you have dual exhaust pipes , one left & one right.UK spec for TDi 170 is twin on the left, I assume its because of the 4 motion system you've got ??


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

wow. congrats on your new CC. looks great.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks awesome!



instigator31 said:


> Yeah, we are all jealous
> 
> And the BLUE CLOCK - I am dying!












Idk about blue. I like my red clock it matches the dash.


----------



## AXO (Jun 22, 2011)

The blue clock also caught my attention. Looks schweet! Enjoy the new ride !:beer:


----------



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

Scooby-Doo said:


> "R" Line kit looks great,not an option in the UK yet.I notice that you have dual exhaust pipes , one left & one right.UK spec for TDi 170 is twin on the left, I assume its because of the 4 motion system you've got ??


Correct. 4Motion models have split exhaust partly due to differences in the drivetrain.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

jbcc said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> Idk about blue. I like my red clock it matches the dash.


How do you get red...all I have is the stock white.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks good! The interior has so many features!


----------



## big_pErm (Feb 20, 2011)

wow, they get all the nice bells and whistles!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pkeelan (Jan 17, 2011)

love where the push button starter is located! but do you still have to put the key fob in the dash like bmw?


----------



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

pkeelan said:


> love where the push button starter is located! but do you still have to put the key fob in the dash like bmw?


No. It's just there as 'backup'.


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Car looks fantastic! Great combination... enjoy :beer:


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

i29gtaylor said:


> Car looks fantastic! Great combination... enjoy :beer:


Thanks for that. I really enjoy the car, and been on several trips with no other goal than showing the car.


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

Jesus christ, that's a beautiful car OP!

If VW offered a 4Mo TDI CC, I don't think I would've bought my BMW.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Really beautiful car.....loaded too! Congrats OP.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks all, for nice compliments. The car for sure is amazing!:thumbup:


----------



## dubious judas (Sep 23, 2010)

Gorgeous. Where can I get a Passat CC badge like that?


----------



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

dubious judas said:


> Gorgeous. Where can I get a Passat CC badge like that?


I have the part numbers somewhere. I did it on my car. Let me see if I can find them. If not, just ask Bud.



I also had the newer 4Motion badge, which is bolder and italicized. Looks just like the 4Motion label on the OP's shifter surround.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Been some quiet time on this thread, so i just want to fill it up with some of what i have done with my CC R-line the last 8 months. 
And i`m very happy with the result.

Done:
- Lower my CC 30mm with KW DCC coilover kit
- Changed my blinkers in the bumper to DRL LED combined with LED blinkers from Achtuning Korea.
- Changed xenon headlights from K4300 to K6000
- Changed my park light bulb to LED
- Changed all my interior lights to LED. Looks yellow on the pictures, but they are warm white. The make up mirror are white.
- Changed my steering wheel gear plastic shifter to aluminium
- Changed my original exhaust tip to Borla exhaust tip in 316 material.

Plans:
- Change my fog lights to HID kit with K6000. Plan to do this next monday.
- Change the original DRL light bulb to LED. They are placed togheter with the head lights.
- Maybe tint my front door windows to 20%


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

CC R line said:


> Been some quiet time on this thread, so i just want to fill it up with some of what i have done with my CC R-line the last 8 months.
> And i`m very happy with the result.
> 
> Done:
> ...


In your picture, you don't have your HID lights on, but the DRLs and the ACHTUNING LED DRLs.... what bulbs did you use in the standard DRL to turn them that color? Did you have to update the ballast?


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

usaf-lt-g said:


> In your picture, you don't have your HID lights on, but the DRLs and the ACHTUNING LED DRLs.... what bulbs did you use in the standard DRL to turn them that color? Did you have to update the ballast?


This is not the original DRL lights, it is the parking lights that i have connected the Achtuning DRL togheter with.
The bulb i bought with built in canbus, is these one:
http://www.megalys.no/products/t10-t3-canbus-5x5050-hvit

The original DRL i have plan to change next week.


----------

